# Antler, bone and horn



## Amihai (Dec 2, 2022)

Hello,
I'm interested mainly in turning natural materials. I have experience with turning wood, but wanted to try antler, bone or horn.

Several questions:
What to look for when sourcing online? How to determine if a specific specimen is of acceptable workability (density, stability etc) for pen making?

What lathe speed is optimal for turning those materials? What blade tpi is best for preparing the blanks?

Which of the materials above polishes well for a smooth and glossy finish? What finish (if at all) is best to apply? Should I buff after finish?

Also, I guess it's a stupid question but... Horns don't hold threads well, right?

Thank you very much for your time,
Amihai Fishman.


----------



## Bryguy (Dec 2, 2022)

Amihai. Make sure you wear a mask when turning these materials, the dust is horrible and it stinks!


----------



## Amihai (Dec 2, 2022)

Bryguy said:


> Amihai. Make sure you wear a mask when turning these materials, the dust is horrible and it stinks!


I wear a gas mask even when turning wood... I'm pretty sure I'm covered!


----------



## Bryguy (Dec 2, 2022)

Amihai said:


> I wear a gas mask even when turning wood... I'm pretty sure I'm covered!


Free from Zahal?


----------



## Amihai (Dec 2, 2022)

Bryguy said:


> Free from Zahal?


Oh I forgot those exist!
I bought my own against the CA glue fumes. I'm quite sensitive to those.


----------



## keithbyrd (Dec 3, 2022)

I have turned:
Alligator jaw, Musk Ox horn, Dall Sheep, White Tail antler, Elk, Moose,Caribou, Hippo tooth (Ivory).  Only problem I have ever hd was with the hippo tooth - it developed a small crack in the cap after about a year.
Check legality of materials
Heat is your enemy:
SHARP tools, light cuts, and I turned at 3500RPM
Drilling at 500 RPM but back out frequently - I use an air hose to blow off the bit and the hole to keep temps down
Here is  a Hippo tooth Jr Statesman modified to have a stylus and some hippo teeth.
Don't know why the pictures came out so large.


----------



## philipff (Dec 3, 2022)

Suggest you read my article in the Library on how to deal with antler.  At least you will not be starting from ground Zer o


----------

